# Does HK's public swimming pools allow fins?



## RobertFisher (May 2, 2012)

I heard Victoria Park swimming pool has a pool that is 6 meters deep and would like to practice freediving there. Anyone know if they allow fins? Thanks.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

RobertFisher said:


> I heard Victoria Park swimming pool has a pool that is 6 meters deep and would like to practice freediving there. Anyone know if they allow fins? Thanks.


get in touch with Ginger Ayers (ask at the United Services Recreational Club. Gascoine rd in kowloon.....tell him Willie sent you)

He might be a bit rough around the edges, but he's the best qualified BSAC .scuba diver in Asai.

I would and have done, trust this man with my life.

here is the link to his site


[email protected]


----------

